# A/P Corvette



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Well Bob Beers and I (Tom Stumpf) have come out with a car.We decided on the A/P Corvette.The car will be injection molded in color.The stripes will be tampo printed.Stamped under the body will be the name AFXtras.The pictures are test shot pictures.We will have the test shot cars available for checking at the Parsippany show the weekend.Hiram Durant will be holding an IROC race at he show.These are bodies only.They will fit Aurora AFX,Auto World AFX and Tomy turbo chassis.They will sell for $10.00. They should be available in 3 or 4 weeks.Thank Tom Stumpf


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Its about time this car got re-done! Is this another Dash body or is this your own project, Tom?

Either way, Ill be getting ahold of a couple. The white/blue and orange/black will be mine.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Sweet Tom! Thanks for adding to our hobby you are da Man!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

*SEXY!* 
:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Neal:dude:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

tomhocars said:


> Well Bob Beers and I (Tom Stumpf) have come out with a car.We decided on the A/P Corvette.The car will be injection molded in color.The stripes will be tampo printed.Stamped under the body will be the name AFXtras.The pictures are test shot pictures.We will have the test shot cars available for checking at the Parsippany show the weekend.Hiram Durant will be holding an IROC race at he show.These are bodies only.They will fit Aurora AFX,Auto World AFX and Tomy turbo chassis.They will sell for $10.00. They should be available in 3 or 4 weeks.Thank Tom Stumpf


They look great Tom!!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool!!! I will need a couple of those!!


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

tomhocars said:


> They will sell for $10.00. They should be available in 3 or 4 weeks.Thank Tom Stumpf


Available where? Is there a web site or will they be on the swap & sale board?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweeeeeet!!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

hefer said:


> Available where? Is there a web site or will they be on the swap & sale board?


 
Yes, I will order a few of these if they're available through the web or email. Let us know when they're ready. Sweet! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey look great Tom!!! Instead of the bagels, just send a few bodies  I'll be at the mailbox... RM


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Hey look great Tom!!! Instead of the bagels, just send a few bodies  I'll be at the mailbox... RM


LMAO!!!!! :lol: But BAGELS .......... :beatdeadhorse:

VERY COOL looking Vettes :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

The Corvette's will be available at the shows and by email in about 3 or 4 weeks..You can email me at [email protected] Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

Good choice! American hosepower, Apple pie and Chev-ro-let!!! vroooom, vroooooom! I want some.
-Joe S


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Great news Tom. Those look very nice. Nice choice of body to re-do. Looking forward to ordering one. Dave.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Tom,call me when there ready,I will get a few of all but the yellow black combo.These are my second favorite afx body.These look great!


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow.. those look great! Absolutely one of the best bodies ever made.. I know what I'm asking Santa for this x-mas! Count me in for couple.

Any ideas on the weight? Will they be molded as a single piece (without a separate bumper?) Will the glass pieces be interchangeable with the originals? 

Thanks,
Robbie


----------



## Guidepin (Apr 25, 2009)

NICE :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

roffutt said:


> Wow.. those look great! Absolutely one of the best bodies ever made.. I know what I'm asking Santa for this x-mas! Count me in for couple.
> 
> Any ideas on the weight? Will they be molded as a single piece (without a separate bumper?) Will the glass pieces be interchangeable with the originals?
> 
> ...


The cars will be molded in color.The bumper is a separate piece.I don't know if the glass will fit.Thanks for the questions. Tom Stumpf


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*As long as we're asking...*

Any clear glass models Tom? nd


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

So Bob....

After this becomes a hit--and theres pretty much no way it wont--is this vette the first of a bunch more sweet looking bodies from you guys? Im sure I dont have to tell you that there are plenty more cant-possibly-lose bodies just waiting to be repopped even if you just stuck with AFX stuff. The datsun 510, '57 vette, and matadors come to mind.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

tjd241 said:


> Any clear glass models Tom? nd


Do you mean windshields (no) or a complete car?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

We have to see if this one does well.There will probably be more colors of the A/P FIRST.But you never know.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

More variations on the a/p first makes perfect sense. But I think you'd have to paint these things in big clown colors and make them sit cockeyed and warped out of fragile plastic or something for them not to sell like hotcakes! How AutoWorld or Dash hasnt done this body by now is beyond me.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Agreed,I did a repop of the AP and it sold great,actually went through 2 molds.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I can't wait to get my first 500!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Drag--I didnt know you did an a/p. Id have prolly snagged a couple.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Bob Beers and I just approved the AFXtra Corvette.It will be here in 3 weeks.They will be $10 each.If you order them now ,your check or money order will not be deposited until we take delivery of the cars.If the reaction at the shows is any indication of sales it will sell out fast.We are staying in the hobby and fellow slotheads satisfaction is the most important thing.We go to most of the shows.If you're not happy you can hit Bob.We are collectors and know when a car just isn't right.You can EMail me at [email protected] with any questions.Put Corvette in the subject.I get alot of junk that I dont open.
Thank You,
Tom Stumpf

PS The pictures are from the first test shot.The production cars blow this car away.



http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/...age/AFXtras/?action=view&current=DSC00208.jpg


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Will there be any other color combinations that not shown in the test shot pictures? 

They look awesome.. can't wait. 

Thanks,
Robbie


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Robbie,If these cars go,there will be additional colors.


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Great!!

Just curious, why the decision to do the yellow/black vette, which is already the most common AP vette out there?

Thanks again,
Robbie


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Tom, 

1) What kind of plastic are the bodies molded from? Is it ABS?
2) Can we get a flat side shot with the body sitting on a Tomy SRT chassis? Want to see wheel clearance.
3) How secure is the body retention, especially when sitting on a Tomy chassis? (The Aurora version is very insecure and teeters up and down on an AFX chassis, much worse so on a Tomy chassis.)
4) Any chance of solid color "body in white" without the tampos?

Great choice of body, one of my all time favorites. I've wanted to use this body for box stock hardbody racing but the Aurora version just does not stay on the chassis well enough for serious racing. The best in class body for this application so far has been the Dash AFX Racing Camaro since it fits very securely and is tough as nails. I'd love to add a few Corvettes to my racing stable and I'm hoping that these will fit the bill. 

Thanks!


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*IROC Race proved the cars ability...*

The IROC race at the slot car show proved the ability of the car is worthy on an AFX chassis in a racing situation..... Bob


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

The IROC race proved the durability of the body.The cars were fitted with Auto World chassis that were modified.After countless crashes with only 4 bodies and a total of over 300 laps not 1 body came off the chassis or was damaged.The body fits the tightest on the Aurora AFX.The body floats a little with the Tomy.That is because the mounts on the Tomy are a little slimmer.It is made from ABS.We do not have plans at this time to release it in white only.I'll have a picture as soon as I can.Tom Stumpf


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Would it be safe to say a little spot of silicone at the tabs would firm up the fit to a Tomy chassis?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

That would work.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

roffutt said:


> Great!!
> 
> Just curious, why the decision to do the yellow/black vette, which is already the most common AP vette out there?
> 
> ...


It's still a popular color.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Tom,call me about these please.TY
Christian


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

Stalking my Piggy Bank....Nice cars...I want some....


Yo!


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Looking good, Do you plan to have some at the Aberdeen show in March?

Dave :wave:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I'd like them tobe sold out.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Tom - Check your PM when you get a sec.

Thanks.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

What does the "A/P" in A/P Corvette stand for? I searched the web and all I get are links to slot cars.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

A/P stands for "A Production". Now I havent a clue what that means. The AFX 'vette was called an A/P and there's a tyco corvette roadster called an A/P also. Theyre both the mako shark bodystyles, so not sure what it has to do with.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

"A Production" was a racing class name in the 1970s in SCCA racing, much like GT-1 or GT-2 class designations nowadays in ALMS.

Here's a little web snippet of Corvette racing success I snagged in a quick search:

*1974*

_At the Road Atlanta raceway in Braselton, Georgia, the Champion Spark Plug Road Racing Classic final races of the SCCA Club Racing series are held. _
_1st in A Production class: Marshall Robbins in a Corvette. _
_2nd in A Production class: Lou D'Amico in the #88 1969 Corvette L88 convertible. _
_1st in B Production class: Bill Jobe in a Corvette._


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ah, good info Doba.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

tomhocars said:


> Bob Beers and I just approved the AFXtra Corvette.It will be here in 3 weeks.


Okay Tom, 
How do you and Bob get a product delivered in three weeks after approving it? We all know the joke regarding AW/JL/Playing Mantis' and there ability to hit their announced date of delivery (+ 90 days). :devil: 

Waiting for your next casting.  

Great Vettes! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

roadrner said:


> Okay Tom,
> How do you and Bob get a product delivered in three weeks after approving it? We all know the joke regarding AW/JL/Playing Mantis' and there ability to hit there announced date of delivery (+ 90 days). :devil:
> 
> Waiting for your next casting.
> ...


We could tell you,but then we'd have to kill you.Sorry.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Simple: They've been holdin' out on us!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I will guess*



roadrner said:


> Okay Tom,
> How do you and Bob get a product delivered in three weeks after approving it? We all know the joke regarding AW/JL/Playing Mantis' and there ability to hit their announced date of delivery (+ 90 days). :devil:
> 
> Waiting for your next casting.
> ...


You don't announce you have a product until you actually have a product to ship...:tongue:


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

My Bodies arrived today.. They looks better then the pictures! Very sweeeeeeeeeet!

Thanks Tom! Already looking forward to the next release. 

-Robbie


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

noddaz said:


> You don't announce you have a product until you actually have a product to ship...:tongue:


I agree, seems like we knew about these just recently and now theyre in our hands, its kinda nice. 

Now, what are you guys gonna release next? tellmetellmetellmetellmetellmetellmetellmetellmetellmetellmetellmetellmetellmetellmetellmetellmetellmetellmetellmetellmetellmetellmetellmetellmetellmetellme !!!!!!!!


----------



## Road Racer (Dec 19, 2009)

I remember owning the originals waaay back. I believe the A/Production Vette and the '71 Racing Camaro came in the A/FX Riverside raceway set er something like that. It's been so long that I can't remember what the box art looked like. The cars were numbered #7 and #6 The stars an' stripes version. I just bought a stars an' stripes Camaro off of ebay not long ago... Reminds me of the good ol' dayzzz.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Got mine today! Great looking cars. Got one sitting on a narrow old G+ chassis with a white body clip and it fits perfect! Now to get some custom wheels. Thanks Tom.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

bought three from Bud's HO today--white/blue, white/red, and orange/black. very sweet. (turns out my mother-in-law's new house is about 40 minutes from Bud's shop... suddenly visiting the in-laws is a good thing...  ) i have yellow/black and chrome/red originals. sitting these next to the originals, it's amazing how close they are.

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

ParkRNDL said:


> (turns out my mother-in-law's new house is about 40 minutes from Bud's shop... suddenly visiting the in-laws is a good thing...  ) -rick


Wish I had the same incentive! :devil: Dave


----------

